# Konka modelo KP-2108, con el chasis K20SA311Ucon fuente dañada



## alejandro valero (Mar 9, 2013)

tengo en el taller un konka modelo KP-2108, con el chasis K20SA311Ucon fuente dañada el utiliza un transistor a127a (V908) el cual no consigo necesito el data sheet de dicho transistor o los sustitutos y si fuera posible el diagrama de dicho tele


----------



## alejandro valero (Abr 3, 2013)

repare la fuente y sustitui el flyback original por un 6174v-375a de un lg me quedo la anchura levemente mas grande solicito el codigo de servicio de este tele para modificar los parametros


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 4, 2013)

aqui tienes el reemplazo ,de 70 volt?? sera ese 
http://www.electronica-pt.com/db/componentes.php?ref=a127
*****************************************************
el modo servicio,,, aquí  no se te sirvan , es cuestión de probar http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/articulos/modo-serv.htm#LG


----------

